# Outfitters challenge hunting permits



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Outfitters challenge hunting permits

The Nevada Department of Wildlife issued an urgent plea to Nevada sportsmen and county advisory boards for suggested changes in the current allotment system after the 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals ruled in an Arizona case that states placing limits on non-resident tags must do so in the "least discriminatory" way.

http://www.casperstartribune.net/articles/2004/10/30/news/wyoming/1645234e84bca5c887256f3c0072474e


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

The URL link isn't working; "info not found" is what comes up when clicked.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This link just worked for me.

http://www.casperstartribune.net/ar.../wyoming/1645234e84bca5c887256f3c0072474e.txt


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Methinks that although the states will comply with the court ruling, look out for the exhorborant non-rez license fees that will come as a result.

Kinda like the old addage of, "Be careful what you ask for....."

Wyoming, for instance, already raised its non-resident elk license an additional $100 so it now costs $492. And remember: one _must_ use the services of a licensed guide if you wish to hunt federally designated wilderness areas.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Outfitters sue DNR over non-resident permit cap 

A group of Illinois outfitters filed a federal lawsuit last week seeking to eliminate a cap on out-of-state deer archery permits. The group claims the cap is based on political, not scientific, reasons.

http://farmweek.ilfb.org/viewdocument.asp?did=7230&drvid=106&r=0.106518&r=0.741955


----------

